# Les ciseaux de la censure



## Corsicum

_Les ciseaux de la censure_ ou  _les fourches caudines de la censure._
 
Existe-t-il une expression idiomatique et imagée en Italien, que dit-on ?

Grazie


----------



## simenon

Corsicum said:


> _Les ciseaux de la censure_ ou _les fourches caudines de la censure._
> 
> Existe-t-il une expression idiomatique et imagée en Italien, que dit-on ?
> 
> Grazie


Oui, c'est comme en français. On dit: le forbici della censura. Et en regardant sur internet il parait qu'on dit/dise (il faut le subjonctif?) aussi "le forche caudine della censura", ce que pourtant je n'ai jamais entendu dire.
Ciao


----------



## Corsicum

simenon said:


> Oui, c'est comme en français. On dit: le forbici della censura. Et en regardant sur internet il parait qu'on dit/dise (il faut le subjonctif?) aussi "le forche caudine della censura", ce que pourtant je n'ai jamais entendu dire.
> Ciao


*Parfait, très intéressant, merci.*
*Pourtant, après réflexion**,* il est très probable que dans ce contexte _« fourche/forche »_ soit « plus » Italien que Français, _fourche_ est un terme ancestral associé très souvent au _diable_ et que l’on retrouve dans beaucoup d’expressions idiomatiques des langues Italo Romanes.
Un autre terme me vient à l’esprit du même ordre : _granchio ?_
__ 
______________________________________________
__ 
Edit complément :
_Furculae Caudinae 321 av. J.-C  les Romains les Samnites:_ rien d’étonnant que cela puisse toujours se dire en Italien !
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bataille_des_Fourches_Caudines


----------



## simenon

Biensur qu'on nomme le "forche caudine" en italien. Il s'agit d'une expression assez commune. Ce que je n'avais pas etendu avant c'est l'association à la censure. En général on parle de "forche caudine" en relation à une humiliation qu'il faut subir.


----------



## Necsus

Le _'forche caudine della censura'_ no, non si usa. Ma in alternativa alle forbici, puoi sempre dire _'la *mannaia* della censura'_.


----------



## Azucenas

Necsus said:


> Le _'forche caudine della censura'_ no, non si usa. Ma in alternativa alle forbici, puoi sempre dire _'la *mannaia* della censura'_.


 
Sono d'accordo con Necsus. Questa è proprio una bella proposta.


----------

